# Married to a Mexican



## madowzephyr (Nov 28, 2012)

Good afternoon,

Sometime in the future, my husband and I are thinking of moving to his native Mexico if only for a time. I've searched and searched, but still don't have clarity on what it will take for me to be able to work legally in this country. Am I conferred any privileges as his spouse. Where would we start? I've spent the last year and a half researching the immigration process for the US, but I'm not finding as clear cut information for Mexico. Does anyone know? Has anyone been through this process?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

madowzephyr said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Sometime in the future, my husband and I are thinking of moving to his native Mexico if only for a time. I've searched and searched, but still don't have clarity on what it will take for me to be able to work legally in this country. Am I conferred any privileges as his spouse. Where would we start? I've spent the last year and a half researching the immigration process for the US, but I'm not finding as clear cut information for Mexico. Does anyone know? Has anyone been through this process?
> 
> Gracias de antemano!


I believe that your husband's legal status as a Mexican citizen will make it easier for you to get permission to live here, but it won't help you get permission to work legally. You can do that on your own by finding a job and then applying for a _lucrativa_ visa at INM.


----------

